# Pole Barn And home values



## xx13 (Jul 24, 2014)

If i build a pole barn lets say 30x50 14 ft high and in a few years i decide to sell my home, will i recover what i put into the pole barn ?


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

xx13 said:


> If i build a pole barn lets say 30x50 14 ft high and in a few years i decide to sell my home, will i recover what i put into the pole barn ?


From my experience.... no. Real Estate prices are largely set based on what your neighbors' houses are worth and/or have recently sold for, which almost never accurately reflects whether yours or theirs had additional out buildings. I'm not saying it won't bring up the value some, because I'm sure it will, but I doubt you'd be able to add $50,000 to your selling price if you erect a $50,000 barn (or whatever you spend). 

That said, you WILL likely increase the number of potential buyers. Whether they pay more or not, is up in the air, but it may sway them to buying yours versus another property without one. 

When I purchased our current home about 5-6 years ago, the owner had just finished a new 40x40 workshop. Stick built on 5 foot frost walls, 14 ft sidewalls, scissor trusses, all insulated and finished off. He spent a small fortune... and yet, I still paid within a few grand of what every other home in our neighborhood had been selling for.... and none of them have barns.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope you won't. It might be more attractive to a certain type buyer and therefore bring a few thousand but you will certainly not recoup it like you almost might by remodeling a kitchen or bathrooms.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Short answer: No. 

It figures only lightly into an appraisal but IME not enough to 'recoup' the all-in cost of construction (material + labor). 

A pole barn is value added for the person building it, but not necessarily for the one buying the home.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

It might depend on where in the state its built a lot too.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

A Pole Barn won't translate to added value on an appraisal, unless the Appraiser finds other similar homes which have sold within a reasonable timeframe, and within a reasonable distance, that also had Pole Barns. And Mortgage Lenders use Appraised Value to make lending decisions. Or the Appraiser has to make a value adjustment for comparable homes that don't have Pole Barns. I can't imagine that value adjustment would have any relevance to the actual cost of having a pole barn built. 

Similarly, you can spend $30,000 finishing a basement nicely, but it won't add more than $5000 to the Appraised Value of the home. However, it will help move that home in the market, when compared to similar homes for sale that don't have a finished basement.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

You would have to locate just the correct buyer looking for a house in your general location and would only buy if there was a nice pole barn included. The place may be on the market a little longer than most properties.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

xx13 said:


> If i build a pole barn lets say 30x50 14 ft high and in a few years i decide to sell my home, will i recover what i put into the pole barn ?


Where I live definitely, all my neighbors already have one, or more, outbuildings and anyone moving in the area
Will want outbuildings. 

So the answer depends on the type neighborhood you're in, rural, or more urban than rural.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Selling a home without building a pole barn in a neighborhood with a bunch of pole barns is probably more financially beneficial than building one to match...


----------

